# Willing To Travel for Storm



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

Were not expecting snow in the pgh area this weekend, so we would be willing to travel.

2011 18kgvw Dump 9.2 V-Plow & UTG Spreader
$1400 Transport Fee 
$75 Hour W/Driver (50 Hour min)

(3) 9k Skidloader
$1400 Transport Fee Without Truck or
$500 With Truck
10ft Pusher
$70 Hour w/Opp (50 Hour Min)

2011 3/4 Ton Truck w/ 8.2 V-plow & 16ft Ebling
$1400 Transport Fee
$80hr w/driver (50 hour min)

pm if interested


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Will travel if help is needed


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

diesellandscape;1589623 said:


> Were not expecting snow in the pgh area this weekend, so we would be willing to travel.
> 
> 2011 18kgvw Dump 9.2 V-Plow & UTG Spreader
> $1400 Transport Fee
> ...


Just curious, 
How did you come up with the transport fee amount?
Based on the hourly, are you 18.7 hours away?


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Around here the contracts are so tight that the transport fee would be enough to kill us.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Rates look low to me


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I find the 50 hr minimum interesting


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have up to 10 trucks willing to travel for storm. No transport fee. $100 an hour onsite


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SuperDutyFords1;1590839 said:


> Have up to 10 trucks willing to travel for storm. No transport fee. $100 an hour onsite


With a 100 hour minimum? lol


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

hey with 2' of snow and traveling 10 hours 25 an hour on top of a reasonible 75 for ten trucks is pretty reasonable considering there will be places /contracts people wont get to for days


----------



## SuperDutyFords1 (Feb 8, 2013)

In central ohio we wont pull on a lot for less than 85 hour


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Four trucks ready to travel to North Jersey Long Island area if needed.


----------

